# Feeling like I can't talk/move?



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone else feel like they just can't talk...that they are stuck so far within themselves that they just stare blankly into space, but at the same time somehow...do talk? This is a symptom I never experienced in my last episode of DP and it's quite scary. I thought the memory thing I had last time was scary, but this is downright terrifying.


----------



## falcontk (Aug 22, 2012)

Please, please, please go see someone (if you have the resources to do so). It can really help with some of the symptoms.

I had similar symptoms. I wanted to stare blankly at the wall till the end of days. Instead, I focused all my attention to breathing or other psychomotor movements. The more you do it, the more you re-integrate yourself into reality. Try it. Squeeze your hand and release it. Close your eyes and just focus on the movement. Nothing else than that. And you will feel better in seconds. Also, if you're in your room, run your hand against something with texture, focusing on the hand's contact with the texture. Keep doing these mundane things, and I can assure you that you will feel better in days.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

Just dont start analyzing movements


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes I've experienced this! It sucks-along with feeling like I'm disappearing (when I'm triggered like if I'm driving far away at night and I'm in a rush). Everyone says distraction is key so put your ipod on and listen to some music to try and feel integrated. I do trace this back to abuse, a little bit of family, a little bit of environment, created a perfect storm for dp to thrive.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

yes


----------



## falcontk (Aug 22, 2012)

gasspanicc said:


> Just dont start analyzing movements


I agree. But, if you focus on the movement, just focus on the intent of moving, not the actual movement itself. So, focus on your muscles, the feeling you get when you move your hand, the feeling you get when you touch something else. And keep doing that. I assure you, you will get a flood of memories from your past. It isn't much, but it's a start. Eventually, the more you concentrate on these grounding techniques, the less you become detached, and the more you're able to understand your existence.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I downloaded some podcasts from Joel Osteen, which in a million years I never thought I would do but desperate times call for desperate measures. The first podcast was called 'Be Quiet or Be Positive' and within the podcast Joel goes on to tell a story from the Bible of a man who has his speech taken away from him by God because he is so negative and didn't want him to poison his community with his negativity. I couldn't help but think of dp and how our body gives up on us and when we burden it with too much negativity. Another podcast I listened to was called 'The Power of I' 
where he talked about the power of our thoughts and words,he compared them to electricity in the sense that they can be constructive or destructive. I think the key to getting over that automaton/not in control feeling is to allow yourself to truly experience life, and that means making your mistakes in order to grow and not seeing mistakes as reasons to berate yourself-this is how true self worth and a stable sense of self is developed. It's a process of unconditionally loving and accepting yourself and surrounding yourself with people that do. Most of all do not allow people in your life who are too critical because they are probably more envious of you than anything and will sabotage your well-being. Osteen talks about this too, he keeps saying over and over again to not seek the approval of these people and surround yourself with people who celebrate you and not just tolerate you.


----------



## relinqueshedminds (Dec 3, 2012)

Music helps, or if youre way to stuck, just let your imagination flow. I've learned that if you just go with it the feelings of a panic attack wear off.


----------

